

What Steve Jobs' Body Language Means for Apple Stock - jeberle
http://www.minyanville.com/dailyfeed/what-steve-jobs-body-language/

======
rbarooah
A work of genius. Final proof that Apple is doomed. The drunken flamingo is
wild!

